# Bester Karpfenköder!!????



## Dominic09 (7. Mai 2007)

Hi,
wollte mal wissen was jetzt wirklich der bessere Köder ist Mais oder Boilies??? Auf was Beißen denn die karpfen besser??
Falls Boilies am besten gehen nennt bitte eure favoriten!!!


----------



## bennie (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bester Karpfenköder!!????*

kannste nciht pauschalisieren.

benutz außerdem mal die boardsuche!!!

PS: bescheuerte Frage!


----------



## Elwood (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bester Karpfenköder!!????*

Sind beides gute Köder genauso wie Frolic, Wurm oder Teig!:m Kannste so nicht vergleichen manchmal funzt des besser und ein anderes mal wieder ein anderer KÖDER!


MFG


----------



## tarpoon (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bester Karpfenköder!!????*

alle haben ihre vor- und nachteile. ich steh total auf boilies als hakenköder und benutze mais nur zum füttern...
probiere dich einfach durch. wie sagt mein angelkumpel immer:
wenn se richtig fressen kannste och s*****e ran hängen, total egal


----------



## DrFeelBetter (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bester Karpfenköder!!????*

Hallo,

der Beste Köder ist immer der, mit dem " DU " am besten fängst

so ist das eben....

mfg

Doc


----------



## Gerry82 (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bester Karpfenköder!!????*

wenn du ein wenig geld hast kannst ja mal tigernüsse versuchen .geht wie sau dat zeug.
MFG Gerry


----------



## abuhamster (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bester Karpfenköder!!????*

Erdnüsse!!!!!!!


----------



## Carphunter 76 (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bester Karpfenköder!!????*

Zwei Wasserflöhe am 24er Haken mit Haarmontage im Uferbereich ausgelegt, mit 
2Gr. Knetblei als  Selbshakeffekt ....
(Scherz)

Ich gebe meinen Vorgängern pauschal recht, weil das von Gewässer zu Gewässer und Saison zu Saison und Jahreszeit zu Jahreszeit unterschiedlich sein kann.

Gruß, T.


----------



## Merlinrs (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bester Karpfenköder!!????*

Den besten Köder gibt es einfach nicht. 
Es ist von See zu See von Jahreszeit zu Jahreszeit genauso wie vom Wetter abhängig.


----------



## DogTag (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bester Karpfenköder!!????*

Bei mir ist es so:

Fische ich mit Mais, so konnte ich bisher IMMER nur kleine Setzkarpfen fangen. Mein Kumpel hat sogar schon mit 1 Maiskorn riesige Karpfen überlisten können.

Ich fische von daher meist 2x 20mm Boilies und hatte mit dieser Montage letztes Jahr extrem viel Glück und konnte gute Fische landen.

Dieses Jahr geht es bei mir sehr schleppend voran, sodass ich auch mal andere Köder probiert habe. Unter anderem auch mal wieder Mais, aber darauf konnte ich bisher nur Schleien fangen, dafür aber ordentliche.

Ich habe von daher recht wenig vertrauen in Mais, obwohl der sicherlich immer noch ein TOP-Köder ist. Ich fühle mich jedenfalls sehr unwohl, wenn ich Montagen mit Mais im Wasser habe. Es ist einfach eine innere Unruhe und ich bin entspannter mit Boilies.

Dieses Gefühl kennen sicherlich einige hier


----------



## Fishhunter1993 (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bester Karpfenköder!!????*

Also ich finde wenn du an dein köder nicht glaubst fängst du auch nüxx is bei mia au so !!! Aber wenn du nicht sicher bist und du mit zwei angeln fischen darfst dann mach auf eine eine maiskette(am Haar) und auf die andere boilie und dann kannste warten was wenn der mais besser geht hau auf die andere au einen drauf und anderesrum genauso !!!


----------



## hbader (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bester Karpfenköder!!????*

Kennt jemand ein super Rezept fürs Vorfüttern


----------



## Cyprinoid (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bester Karpfenköder!!????*

Mehr Infos währen hilfreich. 

Zu welcher Jahreszeit?
Wie groß ist das Gewässer?
Wie sieht der Karpfenbestand aus? 
Hoher Angeldruck oder Jungfräulich?
Wie ist die Beschaffenheit des Seegrundes? 
usw.........


----------



## Karpfenangler nrw (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bester Karpfenköder!!????*

Es gibt keinen "Besten Karpfenköder"
das hängt immer von vielen sachen ab
Fischbestand
Gewässer
Jahreszeit
...
...
...


----------



## gka63 (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bester Karpfenköder!!????*



hbader schrieb:


> Kennt jemand ein super Rezept fürs Vorfüttern


 



versuch es doch mal mit alten Bötchen-Weizenschroot-Flüssigwurm#6


----------



## gka63 (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bester Karpfenköder!!????*

und dann mit Wurmboilies Angeln#6
Ich persönlich Angel seid fast 3 Jahren nur noch mit diesen Boilies und kann jedes gute und viele erfolge verzeichnen:vik:


----------



## Bonjuks (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bester Karpfenköder!!????*

Hallo,
bin zwar kein Karpfenangler(oder was man heutzutage darunter versteht),aber vor ca.25 Jahren habe ich meine Karpfen immer auf Kartoffeln gefangen . Boillies gab es zu der Zeit meines Wissens noch gar nicht.
Könnte mir aber vorstellen, dass an Gewässern mit hohem Angeldruck und in Zeiten von "Catch and Release ,viele Fische in
den letzten Jahren bzw.Jahrzehnten schlechte Erfahrungen mit Boillies gemacht haben...
Also vielleicht mal "back to the roots"
Die Kartoffeln habe ich immer mit ner Ködernadel direkt
auf den Haken gezogen...also nicht am Haar...

Ist nur mal so ein Gedanke...

Gruß Bonjuks


----------



## noob4ever (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bester Karpfenköder!!????*



Bonjuks schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Die Kartoffeln habe ich immer mit ner Ködernadel direkt
> auf den Haken gezogen...also nicht am Haar...



Wird an der Selbsthakmontage wohl kaum klappen.


----------



## antares1 (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bester Karpfenköder!!????*

Ich denke Boilies haben große Vorteile , da die kleinen Weißfische sie nicht schlucken können und gerade in der Nacht wenn es auf Mais in einer Tour pipst weil die kleinen Fische am Mais sich versuchen...
und man braucht keine Angst haben das der Boilie ab ist wenn es mal kurz ruckt , beim Mais weis man nicht ob alles weg ist...
Und der Boilie gibt auch viel längere Zeit Geruch ab ( Dip, Flavour usw.)

Petri

Gruss Andreas


----------



## Prof. Dr. Carp (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bester Karpfenköder!!????*



bennie schrieb:


> kannste nciht pauschalisieren.
> 
> benutz außerdem mal die boardsuche!!!
> 
> PS: bescheuerte Frage!



jap, stimmt ich zu! kommt auf das einzelne gewässer an, ob du paar tage vorfütterst, jahreszeit, evtl. tageszeit, boiliegeschmack, wetter, temperatur, größe deines wunschkarpfens, ...............


----------

